# Favorite / Most Hated Car



## teekin (Jul 10, 2010)

So I have to buy a new car. I want NO options. The more gadets the more that can go wrong. I like 5 speed manual transmissions and want gas milliage, zip ( when I step on the gas I want response dammit!), and relliabillity. I am uber-tiny so even a Smart car is roomy. 

I had a Mitzubishi Colt that I Loved!!! Did you know that the engines in the engines in the WW2 Zero's were Mitzubishi? I have worked on Honda, Toyota, Subaru, Volvo, Suzuki and Cummins diesel engines and all of these are bullet proof.I have seen both Honda and Toyota engines run out of oil, catch on fire, get the rings changed, refilled and run again for another 200,000 klms. You can't kill these engines!. Mazda's I'm not going near. Very very cutting edge technology but also very very difficult and costly to fix IF!, big IF the local mechanics can get it right. Subaru and Volvo are wonderful reliable but what you get in reliabilty you pay for in weight and gas milliage. These are heavy pricey beasts. All wheel drive trannies are heavy.
 MercBenz, now a GM product. I have had the misfortune of dealing with and attempting to fix these..  Shoot me in the head now! GM is not being very a very good corporate citizen when it comes to using the MercBenz name.
Lets not talk about Daewoo. Lets not and say we did.  They make me want to cry.

So I am left with the Toyota Yaris and the Honda Fit. 

I would love to hear your favorite car or total horror car/ car dealer story. I'm sure there are options other than what I have thought of.

Lori


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 10, 2010)

Gotta be a Jag innit!










Most hated car has to be the Smart


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=owE5TLeOCpP80wTR5fzmAw&ved=0CEEQ9QEwBQ


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> MercBenz, now a GM product. I have had the misfortune of dealing with and attempting to fix these..  Shoot me in the head now! GM is not being very a very good corporate citizen when it comes to using the MercBenz name.



Um, what?  GM owns Mercedes-Benz?  How was I not informed?

FYI, I am fond of my 1994 Mitsubishi Mirage S, my 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport, and my 2005 Kia Sorento LX.  Well, the Jeep is my wife's car now, she loves it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh that is such a tough question to answer, Lori!

What's my favourite car?  How many answers am I allowed ?

A shortlist of favourites as they occur to me tonight {with some visuals or reviews just in case people have not heard of them} would consist of:

TVR Cerbera {I've previously posted a link to the Cerbera beating up on cars a lot higher up the prestige chain than itself - can't find it again at present} Here's a shorter version: 




Lotus Elise 111R http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrouptests/44842/lotus_elise_111r_v_vx220_turbo.html

Jaguar XK8 http://www.sukerkin.free-online.co.uk/images/Jaguar_Donnington_resized.jpg

Aston Martin DBS {I had the opportunity to drive one of these (a pre-production one too) but was too hung over after a night on the tiles with a bunch of Dutch GT guys }  




Mercedes 300SL Gullwing


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 10, 2010)

My favorite car, a VW GTI, 5 speed. Best car I have ever had. Fast, reliable, good mileage, in the winter with snows on, it could go through anything.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 11, 2010)

Favorite car? This one...
Supercharged 383 stroker LT4... 576HP at the rear wheels. Drive it cross country with the air blasting cold and the tunes cranked. Go to the track and run 10.88@129.


----------



## Drac (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW, tough questions..I never owned a car I hated..One of my favorites was the 1977 Olds Toronado.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 11, 2010)

If we're talking about cars we've actually owned or driven then my highest flyer has to be a friends Porsche {altho the lurid green was a mistake in colour choice I felt }.  

I couldn't drive my brother-in-law-to-be's racing cars as they are all set-up for him to fit in and I'm a good deal bigger than him .  He has said he'll give me a go in his Ferrari next time he goes to the Nurburgring ... we'll see .

The one I have the fondest memories of driving was my Mk I Ford Capri {wish I'd kept that car}.  The 'best' car I ever had, because she would not die and never let me down, was my Vauxhall Cavalier.  She was hit by a bus but lived and thieves attempted to steal her and she would not go {she always started first time for me}.  I passed her on to a friend who was down on his luck and needed a car ... and I have never forgiven him for scrapping her!


----------



## crushing (Jul 11, 2010)

A '91 Chevy Lumina was the best car I had, well, accept for the annual alternator fail and swap.  I had around 170,000 miles on it when I sold it.  The people that bought it from me drove the heck out of it for a while after that.

I don't really have a hated car.  I've been fairly lucky with my autos.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 11, 2010)

Best:1970 GTO 400cid  I LOVED that car, and my dad sold it 3 days before my 16th birthday, in retrospect, that probably saved my life.
Best I owned: 1981 Mercury Lynx station wagon five speed. Paid $400 for it in 93 drove the living hell out of it for 2½ years, damn car was unstoppable.
Worst 1976 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham, Baby Crap Green with gold Metallic flake paint surrounding a baby crap green LEATHER interior. OK, it had air shocks that were fun to adjust, and a 500 ci engine, but, my GOD, that car was UGLY.
Worst I owned: 1987 Chevy Cavalier four door. Made it halfway over the grapevine, then blew the engine leaving me stranded with infant son, 140 miles from home.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 11, 2010)

Never hated any of my cars, but my most beloved was my Lexus Es 350 that the drunk driver totaled last November.  Oh I miss that thing, it was a beast.  Looked really classy, sedate, but I could match or beat anything on the street if I wished.


----------



## teekin (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I bought a Toyota Echo.  I found out the common problems and can live with them. and it has no Power Anything!!! That means the dogs can't lock me out. Unlike the truck, which I got locked out of Today . . . by the Poodle.  It takes a while to break into a truck when you have only a hammer, phillips screw driver, tire spoon and vise grips. Of course it was much easier to put back together as the Tool box was IN the damn truck!!! Things I know. Get lots of extra keys made, No Power Locks, and don't leave the damn Tool Box in the truck!!!!:idea:

Lori


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jul 16, 2010)

*The good:* 
I had a couple of Toyota Corollas during the 1980s/1990s I drove into the ground.

*Now bad purchases:*
1) A *1984 Ford Escort*, that literally ate tires (needed 4-wheel alignments) , had bad head gaskets, and leaked antifreeze (broken heater core) onto the carpet!! 

Note: Ford Escorts got much better during the 1990s &#8211; a good small family sedan back in the day (1994) was a good year!

2) Now I foolishly bought in 1984 a used *1977 Volkswagen Bus*. 
For the record &#8211; it did not have a peace sign painted on it &#8211; nor did I drive it stoned on Marijuana while wearing hippie beads and tie-dyed T-shirts. It had some funky good engineering stuff within its overall design &#8211; the only car design that did not require Air Conditioning (the engine was way in the back and you had the old-fashioned vented windows upfront). But the concept of &#8220;heat&#8221; during the Winter was a German joke to get back at us for winning WWII.   Also the design of the exhaust system (heater boxes) created a nightmare scenario of having the most expensive stock exhaust system to replace &#8211; well baring owning a Lamborghini or Maserati that is. 

Also when driving up front - realizing only two pieces of sheet metal protected you from impacting eternity&#8230;:angel:

3) I will not try to describe my first car &#8211; a *1969 Chevrolet Impala Convertible* or should I say a Chevy Death-Mobile with &#8220;three on the tree&#8221;. :xtrmshock


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 16, 2010)

Cars I hate:
Ford Mustang circa mid 90's.  One of the worst POS I ever drove.
Ford Taurus and Mercury Sable.  Horrid gas mileage, constant need of repairs, and lets not get into the chronic electric issues.  4 different cars, consistent problems.

Best car I ever had? 1990 Mercury Topaz.  I miss that car. Fun to drive, great on gas, and took me everywhere until some asshat rear ended me and destroyed it.
#2 was the Chevy Cavalier.  I called it a snubfighter because it drove like a fighter.

Currently I'm working on finding a Toyota Matrix or Pontiac Vibe.  Failing that, I'm leaning towards the Toyota Rav4 or Yaris hatchback, unless I can find an affordable Scion xD.  My wife has an 05 xB and it's great on gas and cargo space, but has trouble going uphill.  The 07' and later have more pep but the mileage is eh on em.


----------



## chaos1551 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like Ford is going to release the Fiesta again.  I'd love to try that one out.


----------



## Hudson69 (Jul 19, 2010)

:waah:My first favorite car was my first car; 1972 Chevelle.  I miss the blue beast.

Now adays I am planning on picking up a Hemi-charger (new one) for cruising Route 66 and elsewhere but this is for when I hit my mid-life crisis and can afford one.

Right now I really like my Suzuki SX4.  I drive 2 1/2 a day for work and it has all the options, 2WD & AWD, good gas milage, a decent stereo and cruise; just sporty enough I dont feel like too much of a wuss on or off road either....

My .02 only


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 19, 2010)

Cars I hate: Chevy Cavelier.  GMC Jimmy

Cars I love: my 1996 Toyota Tacoma (owned it since 1997 and have never had to repair anything). Daewoo Lanos, although the first post said not to mention them  ;-)

Car I want: VW Thing--never had one, but love the way they look.

AoG


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> So I have to buy a new car. I want NO options. The more gadets the more that can go wrong. I like 5 speed manual transmissions and want gas milliage, zip ( when I step on the gas I want response dammit!), and relliabillity. I am uber-tiny so even a Smart car is roomy.
> 
> I had a Mitzubishi Colt that I Loved!!! Did you know that the engines in the engines in the WW2 Zero's were Mitzubishi? I have worked on Honda, Toyota, Subaru, Volvo, Suzuki and Cummins diesel engines and all of these are bullet proof.I have seen both Honda and Toyota engines run out of oil, catch on fire, get the rings changed, refilled and run again for another 200,000 klms. You can't kill these engines!. Mazda's I'm not going near. Very very cutting edge technology but also very very difficult and costly to fix IF!, big IF the local mechanics can get it right. Subaru and Volvo are wonderful reliable but what you get in reliabilty you pay for in weight and gas milliage. These are heavy pricey beasts. All wheel drive trannies are heavy.
> MercBenz, now a GM product. I have had the misfortune of dealing with and attempting to fix these.. Shoot me in the head now! GM is not being very a very good corporate citizen when it comes to using the MercBenz name.
> ...


 
Personally, I'm a big fan of SUVs.  I currently have a 2010 Pathfinder and I love it.   The main reasons I like them are: comfort, seating, the ability to transport large things, as well as the 4wd ability.  

Other vehicles that I've owned:  Chevy Chevette.  This was my 1st car.  Nothing fancy, but it got me from point a to point b.  Next was a Camaro Z28.  Great Summer car, sucked big time in the winter.  Next up was a Mits. Eclipse.  Sporty and it was front wheel drive so winter travel wasn't that bad.  Next was a Mazda Tribute.  I really liked that SUV.  Great in the snow.

Vehicles that I've driven that I do not own:

2009 Mustang GT.  I was considering buying that car, however the dealer wasn't as up-front with me, as he was with my wife on the phone.  The car was awesome though.  

And my all time fav....A Lamborghini Gallardo.  560hp, a true rocketship.  I drove this recently during a vac. to Las Vegas.  5 laps around the track at the LV Speedway.  It was an awesome day, and one that I'll never forget.  

So, in the end, as I said, I'm bias towards what I drive now.   I really dont see myself in anything else at this time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> ...
> MercBenz, now a GM product. I have had the misfortune of dealing with and attempting to fix these.. Shoot me in the head now! GM is not being very a very good corporate citizen when it comes to using the MercBenz name.
> 
> ...
> ...


 
Lori,

Could you explain to me your comment above? MercBenz is using GM products or GM is using MercBenz?  What product?


----------



## Carol (Jul 19, 2010)

My first car was a 1972 Chevy Impala with a 454!   I loooovvvved that thing.    Perhaps I loved it too much.

I bought three days before my 18th birthday and my parents forbade me from even putting the keys in the ignition until I turned 18 and bought_ my own_ insurance policy.  

A few years ago, I flew down to my mom's place and turned in a pile of upgrade certificates so I could rent the current generation of the car.  I got to mom's and she said "well, what kind of car did you rent this time?"  I just gave her a wink and said "an Impala"....she nearly collapsed in laughter.

She...encouraged me to get a few less speeding tickets with that one.


----------



## teekin (Jul 20, 2010)

Merc-Benz North America is Daimler Chrysler as far as I know, though I am just talking about engines now. When the new high efficiency Diesel's were introduced all sorts of claims were made about how solid , reliable and fuel efficient they were. Yah, wrong on all accounts. Not only that but getting the parts and information to fix these damn things was near impossible. 

Long story short, the engines that were sold to Transport companies  in order to do Longhaul were Never designed too do that job. Now Merc-Benz Europe was not involved in this fiasco, it was their North American interests that decided to rebadge the mid-size diesels as being capable of North American long haul. The failure rate and downtime of these engines was staggering. Merc-Benz engines were villified for failing to do a job they were never designed for. Too bad for the people who bought them.

I honestly know nothing about the car chassis' or who makes those.

Lori Minkus


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Merc-Benz North America is Daimler Chrysler as far as I know, though I am just talking about engines now. When the new high efficiency Diesel's were introduced all sorts of claims were made about how solid , reliable and fuel efficient they were. Yah, wrong on all accounts. Not only that but getting the parts and information to fix these damn things was near impossible.
> 
> Long story short, the engines that were sold to Transport companies in order to do Longhaul were Never designed too do that job. Now Merc-Benz Europe was not involved in this fiasco, it was their North American interests that decided to rebadge the mid-size diesels as being capable of North American long haul. The failure rate and downtime of these engines was staggering. Merc-Benz engines were villified for failing to do a job they were never designed for. Too bad for the people who bought them.
> 
> ...


 
So why is GM being a poor corporate citizen in this case?


----------



## teekin (Jul 21, 2010)

Ooooppps. Cause I said GM instead of Chrysler. *My bad*.:uhohh:  For some reason I think there is a link between GM and Merc Benz engines. Hmmmmmmm, Sometimes my mind will mush together different stories that have things in common. :erg: But I'm sure there is somehow an obscure link.

Lori


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Ooooppps. Cause I said GM instead of Chrysler. *My bad*.:uhohh: For some reason I think there is a link between GM and Merc Benz engines. Hmmmmmmm, Sometimes my mind will mush together different stories that have things in common. :erg: But I'm sure there is somehow an obscure link.
> 
> Lori


 
Lori,

I know GM in the past has sold Transmissions to Rolls Royce (* not since Ford bought them and I think sold them *), and to BMW as well as others. 

I know we have had some discussions with newer companies for engines for osme of the startups in California looking to build Hybrids. Those discussions fell through not on Engine hardware but on the controls and the fact that these newer companies thought they could come to us or one of our suppliers and have them do a brand new program in 3 to 6 months time frame. 

But I know of no Engine relationship between MercBenz and GM.

Now both GM and Chrylser did get TARP monies in 2009 but each had different deals with the government and the court cases. i.e. Chrysler sale to Fiat and GM being owned by US/ Canada-Ontario/ UAW and a very small portion to the old bond holders. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 21, 2010)

Most hated car would be my first car:  a black 1973 Monte Carlo which I nicknamed The Antichrist after the jeep in The Gods Must Be Crazy because it was falling apart piece by piece and only ran when it wanted to.

Favorite car is the same:  I have a lot of fond memories of times spent in that car.  When it deigned to run, of course.


----------



## Steve (Jul 21, 2010)

My favorite car has to be my '74 Karmann Ghia, although I've owned and loved 3 VW Beetles, too.   I bought my Ghia from the original owner with 75k miles on it and restored it to mint condition (well, almost... it was a very clean daily driver).  

My least favorite car would be my first, a '77 Mustang II (gold).

Another great car was a 2006 MINI Cooper S convertable.  Technically, my wife's car, but I loved driving it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2010)

I have really enjoyed my Truck for is function and play options in bad weather and snow.

I have also really enjoyed my Convertible as I really enjoy driving with the top down and have driven all over this country. 

But my most favorite car would have to be my 1975 Chevelle Malibu Classic - 2 Door with a 350 2 barrel Carb. It was rust brown and living on a dirt road it fit in, also when I started replacing parts from fender benders and other incidents I was able to find cheap parts that I could swap myself. I had lots of fun from trips to just hanging out to some road playing. We did lots of crazy stuff back then, and I really enjoyed sitting on the hood laying back on the windshield and talking with others while looking at the stars or waiting for the sun to rise. 


My most hated car is something I have not found.


----------

